
2019 Edition: I created the same app in React and Vue. Here's the differences - sunilsandhu
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/i-created-the-exact-same-app-in-react-and-vue-here-are-the-differences-2019-edition-42ba2cab9e56
======
rolltiide
At this point I just put PWA frameworks all on my resume side by side just so
clueless recruiters can hit keywords, even if I was only using one in a
particular role

Vue.js (React, Angular)

